# Spirit Jumping spider question



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I pulled the trigger and bought a jumping spider. Here's my question. When I turned it on before it pops up it clicks like it's sticking. I checked like manual says and nothing was in the way. Do these lock up or poop out? Also I didn't get the foot pad. Is it better to have that if I stick it in the haunt or just go off motion sensor and sound. Seemed my wife had to get right up against it to pop up. Maybe I got a crappy one and I should return it?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Does their original description say it includes a foot pad?
Does their instruction sheet tell you whether the sensitivity of the motion detector can be changed?
If you are in doubt, then I'd call Spirit and ask on the foot pad and sensitivity. If it's not jumping as advertised, then send it back.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

It jumps it just makes a loud pop and click. It also doesn't seem to be very sensitive with being triggered by motion like I thought it would.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

mine I got last year made clicking sounds when it resets, but it worked just fine in my spider room and not alot of light..I got a footpad after ween sale but I dont think I would use on spider..FYI it does need to be tied down some how because it moves forward every time it jumps and mine ended up on the ground after a few jumps..hope this helped.


----------



## Ghoulia Childe (Jul 4, 2012)

I got the footpad. It worked out well for my Halloween party. The little kids liked it because they could control the scare. They wanted the big scary spider to jump at them, but only on THEIR terms! ;-)


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Regarding the motion detector, there may be some of the Spider's fuzz blocking the sensor. Turn off the power, then hunt around for the sensor on the Spider's face. Pull or trim the fuzz so that the sensor is well-exposed. The light sensor actually works pretty good in a well-lighted area, but lousy in the dark (naturally). I used a 2-stage timer with a PIR to trigger my Spider.
Mine did make some clicking sounds at first, but these went away after a few deployments. If yours keeps doing it, I'd do a return. The Spider doesn't come with the footpad, you gotta pony up another $10 if you want one.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I had picked one up last year and I love it! Mine had a reasonable sensitivity to motion, and it did hesitate a second before it jumped. Like Scarrycher, I had to weigh it down with two cobblestones, one on each side due to it moving when it jumped. I don't recall any clicking sound. If you have to walk right up on yours, you may need to exchange it. The sensor may be positioned incorrectly. Exchange it at your local Spirit store for another and see how that one works.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, that delay before the Spider jumps is one reason why I went with a PIR controller. I didn't want the TOTs to walk past the Spider before it popped up. The other was that I had the Spider in a really dark area. I positioned a small LED spot to be shining right where the Spider's head would be after it jumped. Got 'em every time.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Kmart has these.gemmy face out ghosts motion activated.. definitely gotta pick one of these up!!


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am looking into purchasing one of these jumping spiders also,I believe I will spend the extra money now and get the step pad to make sure that the spider works correctly..... THANK YOU FOR YOUR INPUT.......... Although this is the first year I have seen this,and it did make the clicking sound when we saw it in the store. I just thought that it was an attention grabber,scared the hell out of my wife, which I consider job well done, if you can scare her with having me for a husband it has got to be worth the price ...... SOLD!!!!!!


----------

